# Puppies are gooooooooooo!



## jeepingchick (Sep 9, 2010)

so far we are at 3!! one black one choc and one yellow!! we have just begun so ill keep u updated!!!


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 9, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> so far we are at 3!! one black one choc and one yellow!! we have just begun so ill keep u updated!!!



oh, nikki, how perfect! hugs to momma!


----------



## Mud (Sep 9, 2010)

That's great. Do the different colors taste different?


----------



## jeepingchick (Sep 9, 2010)

we are at 5 now!!! 2 yellow, 2 black and a choc...... though they are all wet so i may have a black/choc confussion...ill know for sure after they dry n fluffy LOL! 

WOOT WOOT!!! I LOVE PUPPIESSSSSSSSSS LOL!


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 9, 2010)

can u tell boys or girls yet???


----------



## jeepingchick (Sep 9, 2010)

i will look tomorrow ...right now i just let em snuggle with momma...it stresses her when i mess with them and she stops her labor till shes calm again...so i just let it ride ...open sacs that need opening and let her do the rest


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 9, 2010)

i gotta work tomorrow, but i usually get to check in here before clocking in there, lol...i'm betting on...9 (puppies)...check ya in the a.m.!


----------



## jeepingchick (Sep 9, 2010)

This is a pic of the Current Five!! Hope thats it but we wont know for a few hrs yet!! its been 1 hrs and 20 min since the last was born so they are dry enough to post pics of!! no EWWWWW factor LMAO!!! i dont mind and thinks its still cute, but i know some may LOL!!!

the yellow is called Junior cuz hes the spitting image of his daddy. Yes we name them all. The Choc in the pic Angel (daughter named..lets hope its a girl LMAO) and she named Junior as well( so lets hope hes a boy)! we will wait on naming the rest! and yes the future parents are allowed to rename them i just have to have something to call em LOL!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 9, 2010)

Very nice Nikki! Congratulations they look so cute!


----------



## jeepingchick (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks!!! OMG they are !!! tomorrow ill get proper pics with the Nikon but these were on the Droid LOL! the big fat yellow was just so content for me to pick him up and snuggle him before i snapped his pic!!! Rainbow wasnt to impressed but she was a good momma waiting patiently for her dumb momma to give her puppy back LMAO!!!! looking at me the whole time like "If you drop it i SWEAR ill bite you" LMAO!!!!


----------



## jeepingchick (Sep 9, 2010)

6 PUPPIES!!! I REPEAT we now have 6 puppies !!! another black pup was just born!!!


----------



## jeepingchick (Sep 9, 2010)

Cancel that update!!! we now have 7!!! another yellow


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## jeepingchick (Sep 9, 2010)

Im tired...Shemust be drained....time for birthing to be DONE!


----------



## jtstar (Sep 10, 2010)

so do you pass out cigars and wine for puppies I am glad I dont live closer or would have to have one congrats


----------



## jeepingchick (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok the final count is 8!!!! 
4 yellow
3black
and 
1 choc!!!!

i need to look at them closer this afty to see the sexs, but upon first look they are all moving around like they should...making the normal Scalectrix Car noises like proper, and each has 4 paws and a tail LOL! 

im gonna do a good check when i get home, Momma Dog is resting with them and being very good just looking disdainfully at me when i go snatch a pup up to move it around! 
I had to almost drag her away to potty this morning, they were all asleep and she just didnt wanna leave em, but ill bet shes a bit sore!!


----------



## Green Mountains (Sep 10, 2010)

Newborn puppies are just fun but they don't ferment well. Keep that in mind.


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 10, 2010)

well, i was off by one, lol, but i bet ur glad i was off by one less and not one more, lol! congratulations!!!


----------



## JohnT (Sep 10, 2010)

Congrats, 

No wine themed names for any of them?


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Sep 10, 2010)

i had 6 when i lived with my ex. they are really cute and it's hard to give them away. we had multicolored ones too. makes them all different instead of having all one color. my ex decided she wanted to name them after foods, but we only kept one. parvo killed him though. it was very sad. he was a chocolate colore dog. he had had 2 booster shots and still didn't make it. keep them in home or only in a certain area for 4-6 months and get their shots. i took mine out at 3 months with all the shots, but he just wasn't strong enough against the parvo.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Sep 10, 2010)

Fantastic..
There is nothing better than new puppies, except for getting rid of new kittens...
Any one want any, I've got six that are ready to find new homes..
I'm glad that mom didn't have any troubles. Bigger dogs seem to have less than the small breeds.
Our last four Bostons had to be taken by C-section. $750.00 to the vet!!!


----------



## jeepingchick (Sep 10, 2010)

a few cute pics!!! 

i cant wait to go to bed tonight!


----------



## Tom (Sep 10, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Congrats,
> 
> No wine themed names for any of them?


Maybe we should give them Wine Names.
Any Ideas
Choc rasp port?


----------



## Deezil (Sep 10, 2010)

'Porto' is perfect for a chubby male 

Blanc
Rose


----------



## jeepingchick (Sep 10, 2010)

the chubby male is Junior LOL! i think were gonna call the chubby girl Tubbs LOL!!!! its ok, im a big girl i can do that LMAO!


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 10, 2010)

aaahh, nikki, they are a-dor-a-ble!!!
(sigh)


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Sep 11, 2010)

It wont be long before you start seeing their individual personalities. That's when they really start getting cute!
Right now I've one of my Boston at my feet. She would bark everytime she heard me talk. Even before she had her eyes open, she would hear me and bark. Between the voice and smell, she picked me as her's.
So of course she got named Barker.


----------



## NSwiner (Sep 11, 2010)

Cute puppies .I wish the mom would get on that snuggle blanket there she must be sore laying there so long . I hope you have lots of ribbon for thier necks cause you will have to change it every other day the way they grow lol .


----------



## jeepingchick (Sep 11, 2010)

Ya we change the ribbon daily as somone is always getting out of it LOL!!!! i dont know how they manage it! 
rainbow has been a GREAT mom!! she has to be forced to leave them to go outside, then runs into the yard does her business and hauls but back to the door LOL! 
i had to lock her outta the room when i did the sex and weight checks LOL! she was so annoying nosing my leg and not leaving my side and pacing around me in circles LMAO! so i locked her out and got it done real quick... they all weigh around a pound some a few oz.s more some a few less but all right in there... going to weigh them again this afternoon and again daily for a week to amke sure they are growing...then i do weekly checks after that. 
cant wait for their eyes to open!!!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 11, 2010)

Very cute pics!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 14, 2010)

Just dont let Runningwolf anywhere near these puppies!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 14, 2010)

LMAO  That silly little puppy is already twice as big as when we got her.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 14, 2010)

I crack up every time I see that pic!!!!!!


----------



## jeepingchick (Sep 15, 2010)

LOL me to!!! to funny!! the pups are doing well, ill post pics later, im to flipping tired to deal with it now....hell were lucky i remembered to pay the morgage!!! dang!


----------

